
Field Guide for Designing Human Interaction with Intelligent Systems (1998) [pdf] - tosh
https://ston.jsc.nasa.gov/collections/trs/_techrep/TM-1998-208470.pdf
======
ASpring
"• No one can start the project by generating an adequate requirements
description. Generating such requirements documents at the beginning would be
a misuse of time—detailed require- ments must be derived from initial design
efforts and interactions with users.

• At the beginning, users cannot give an accurate, detailed description of
what they would like the software to do because they have no previous
experience using similar software."

Very applicable to this crowd. I believe that technical founders really need a
dose of design thinking and understanding of the research lifecycle for their
products to be successful. This sums up a researchers view of it.

------
matthoiland
This is amazing. Thank you!

This should be called, "How to explain UX/UI to engineers".

------
jcurbo
This is a great document, thanks for sharing. Since it's 20 years old, I
wonder if there are any newer references that are as concise? Surely HCI/UI/UX
prinicples have come a long way since 1998.

~~~
mrob
>Surely HCI/UI/UX prinicples have come a long way since 1998.

There's been lots of progress, e.g. dark patterns have become much more
harmful. 1998 was full dot-com boom time, and it's about then that people
realized serving users wasn't as profitable as exploiting them.

~~~
TeMPOraL
It also helps that this document seems to be coming from people who want to
build actually useful (productive, safe) systems, instead of trying to pretend
they're building something useful in order to part you from your money.

